# De Vrij è della Lazio. E' fatta per 8,5 milioni.



## admin (28 Luglio 2014)

Come riportato da Sky, la Lazio ha acquista il centrale olandese del Feyenoord, De Vrij, per 8,5 milioni di euro pagabili in 3 rate. In settimana il giocatore sarà a Roma per sostenere le visite mediche.

Dopo aver perso Astori, finito alla Roma, il club biancoceleste si riscatta dunque con De Vrij.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Luglio 2014)

Non possiamo competere con la fiscalità laziale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Gran colpo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Luglio 2014)

Davvero un bell'acquisto questo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Luglio 2014)

Hanno perso Astori e si sono presi De Vrij.
Jackpot.


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hanno perso Astori e si sono presi De Vrij.
> Jackpot.



Esattamente ciò che stavo per scrivere.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hanno perso Astori e si sono presi De Vrij.
> Jackpot.



A Roma i laziali ancora si stanno disperando per Astori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Prendetemi per pazzo ma voi sottovalutate Astori, non c'è dubbio sia più forte De Vrij, per carità ma Astori non è male come si crede.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo ma voi sottovalutate Astori, non c'è dubbio sia più forte De Vrij, per carità ma Astori non è male come si crede.



Sì ma visto che sono stati pagati quasi uguale e De Vrij ha 5 anni di meno, non c'è dubbio che abbiano fatto un affare.


----------



## Butcher (28 Luglio 2014)

Affare, tra qualche anno una tra Juve, Roma o Napoli lo cercherà per il doppio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma visto che sono stati pagati quasi uguale e De Vrij ha 5 anni di meno, non c'è dubbio che abbiano fatto un affare.


Certo ma non prendiamo per fessi quelli della Roma.


----------



## Frikez (28 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma visto che sono stati pagati quasi uguale e De Vrij ha 5 anni di meno, non c'è dubbio che abbiano fatto un affare.



Astori è in prestito, tra un anno ritorna a Cagliari vedrai.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Astori è in prestito, tra un anno ritorna a Cagliari vedrai.



Come prima riserva hanno avuto Toloi quest'anno che non mi pare un fenomeno.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo ma non prendiamo per fessi quelli della Roma.



Mi aspettavo un pò più di fantasia, forse si poteva trovare di meglio. Solo questo.


----------



## Frikez (28 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come prima riserva hanno avuto Toloi quest'anno che non mi pare un fenomeno.



Infatti come riserve sono messi piuttosto male e pagheranno il fatto di giocare su 3 fronti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2014)

Gran colpo! Bravi!


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Luglio 2014)

Eh ma i giovani costano. Quei benedetti 12 mln di euro per Matri gridano ancora vendetta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo ma voi sottovalutate Astori, non c'è dubbio sia più forte De Vrij, per carità ma Astori non è male come si crede.


De Vrij ha 22 anni ed è titolare nella nazionale arrivata terza ai mondiali, Astori...

Sinceramente mi aspettavo che la Roma prendesse lui e lasciasse andare Astori, visto l'ottimo precedente con Strootman


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Roma i laziali ancora si stanno disperando per Astori.



Anche dopo De Vrij? 
Spero che sia per il semplice fatto di averlo perso contro la Roma...


----------



## Principe (28 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Infatti come riserve sono messi piuttosto male e pagheranno il fatto di giocare su 3 fronti.



La Roma deve vincere lo scudo , per loro sarebbe già una impresa titanica .


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2014)

Hanno chiuso in fretta e furia dopo le varie minacce di morte, accontentando le richieste degli olandesi. Ma credetemi, i laziali non digeriscono nemmeno con questo acquisto lo sgarbo subito dalla Roma, per colpa della dirigenza che fa trattive ad elemosina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> De Vrij ha 22 anni ed è titolare nella nazionale arrivata terza ai mondiali, Astori...
> 
> Sinceramente mi aspettavo che la Roma prendesse lui e lasciasse andare Astori, visto l'ottimo precedente con Strootman


De Vrij o l'avrebbe preso la Lazio o niente, era di molto in vantaggio rispetto alla Roma. Semmai si può dire che la Lazio abbia fatto bene a lasciare uno per prendere l'altro.


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> De Vrij o l'avrebbe preso la Lazio o niente, era di molto in vantaggio rispetto alla Roma. Semmai si può dire che la Lazio abbia fatto bene a lasciare uno per prendere l'altro.



Beh solo i prossimi mesi diranno chi ha fatto meglio, non è che adesso sto De Vrij sia per forza una certezza eh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh solo i prossimi mesi diranno chi ha fatto meglio, non è che adesso sto De Vrij sia per forza una certezza eh


Io l'ho scritto chiaro e tondo, De Vrij è meglio di Astori ma pare che i laziali siano i diritti e i romanisti siano i ciucci. Astori va per fare la panchina, De Vrij per fare il titolare e sull'olandese la Lazio c'era già da tempo quindi la Roma non avrebbe potuto virare su De Vrij. Quest'è.


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io l'ho scritto chiaro e tondo, De Vrij è meglio di Astori ma pare che i laziali siano i diritti e i romanisti siano i ciucci. Astori va per fare la panchina, De Vrij per fare il titolare e sull'olandese la Lazio c'era già da tempo quindi la Roma non avrebbe potuto virare su De Vrij. Quest'è.



Beh la Lazio era su Astori da settimane e si è fatta bruciare in una notte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh la Lazio era su Astori da settimane e si è fatta bruciare in una notte


Hm... personalmente non credo che la Roma abbia avuto la possibilità di scegliere tipo al ristorante uno a piacere tra Astori e De Vrij.


----------



## Frikez (28 Luglio 2014)

Questi hanno preso De Vrij, Basta, Parolo, Djordjevic e riscattato Candreva più un nuovo allenatore che è molto sottovalutato IMHO

E i tifosi si lamentano ovviamente.


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hm... personalmente non credo che la Roma abbia avuto la possibilità di scegliere tipo al ristorante uno a piacere tra Astori e De Vrij.



Beh, uno si è trasferito in prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto, l'altro è a titolo definitivo, quindi la Roma aveva le idee chiarissime su chi si poteva/voleva permettere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, uno si è trasferito in prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto, l'altro è a titolo definitivo, quindi la Roma aveva le idee chiarissime su chi si poteva/voleva permettere.


Allora son stati polli a Roma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Questi hanno preso De Vrij, Basta, Parolo, Djordjevic e riscattato Candreva più un nuovo allenatore che è molto sottovalutato IMHO
> 
> E i tifosi si lamentano ovviamente.


La Lazio arriva almeno al sesto posto, almeno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo ma voi sottovalutate Astori, non c'è dubbio sia più forte De Vrij, per carità ma Astori non è male come si crede.



Astori è il classico giocatore così ben ambientato in una provinciale da apparire discreto,
appena si alza leggermente l'asticella, vedi prestazioni in nazionale, è di una pippaggine invereconda

credo che non valga Zaccardo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Astori è il classico giocatore molto ben ambientato in una provinciale che pare un fenomeno,
> appena si alza leggermente l'asticella, vedi prestazioni in nazionale, è di una pippaggine invereconda


Non sono stato chiaro, sono d'accordo ma alla Roma trova una squadra rodata e in più va a fare panchina.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Lazio ha acquista il centrale olandese del Feyenoord, De Vrij, per 8,5 milioni di euro pagabili in 3 rate. In settimana il giocatore sarà a Roma per sostenere le visite mediche.
> 
> Dopo aver perso Astori, finito alla Roma, il club biancoceleste si riscatta dunque con De Vrij.



Gran acquisto da parte della Lazio.

Secondo me le due operazioni della Roma (Astori) e della Lazio ( De Vrij ) non possono essere messe a confronto.La prima,cercava un difensore come riserva,dato che gioca su 3 fronti quest'anno,l'altra invece cercava un titolare,quindi direi che nel complesso entrambe le squadre abbiano agito bene


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Luglio 2014)

8,5 mln in tre rate. Sono 3 mln a rata. Meno delle rate di Matri. I giovani si pagano ? O forse bisogna essere bravi a scovare quelli talentuosi prima che il loro prezzo triplichi ?


----------



## Dexter (28 Luglio 2014)

Se la Lazio cede Candreva per Giovinco e Ogbonna,ed investono i 12 milioni,per me fanno una buona squadra. Tipo:
Marchetti
Basta De Vrij Ogbonna Radu
Biglia Ledesma Parolo
Keita Giovinco
Klose

+ 12 milioncini da investire

Ed una panchina interessante con giovani tipo Perea,Onazi e Felipe Anderson,poi hanno Lulic che si gioca il posto da titolare,Gonzalez e Cana gente di esperienza,Dordevic vice Klose,Berisha vice Marchetti che da noi sarebbe titolare,Mauri...Questi l'anno prossimo son messi meglio di noi


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Lazio arriva almeno al sesto posto, almeno.



Beh per me rimangono pure loro una squadra incompleta eh, non hanno un bomber e non è che abbiamo difensori eccelsi, tutto da vedere possano arrivare sesti, se la giocano per l'EL


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh per me rimangono pure loro una squadra incompleta eh, non hanno un bomber e non è che abbiamo difensori eccelsi, tutto da vedere possano arrivare sesti, se la giocano per l'EL


Io credo molto nel lavoro che sta facendo Pioli, in EL ci arriveranno perché è rimasto vuoto il posto Parma/Torino. Siamo noi che se vogliamo andarci dobbiamo tirarne giù un'altra.


----------

